# Billing for a Pessary????



## almag69 (Aug 27, 2014)

One of my physicians is prescribing a Pessary for a patient, we have not done this before and I wanted to know if ant other Urology offices have and if so how have you gone about billing for it. For example was a script just given to the patient and they get it on their own and where do they go for it or does the office need to purchase it and will medicare reimburse? Can anyone help me with this, thank you!


----------



## friley (Aug 27, 2014)

CPT code 57160, Fitting and insertion of pessary or other intravaginal support device, is reported for the initial fitting and insertion of the pessary or other intravaginal support device. In order to report code 57160, a new pessary would have to be refitted for the patient and, the physician would have to remeasure the patient and provide a fitting of the new pessary. The supply of the new pessary may also be reported with the appropriate HCPCS code or with the supply code 99070.


----------



## almag69 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you very much for the information, I greatly appreciate it.


----------

